# Is Festool really worth the money



## D. Jones Const (Dec 31, 2009)

Just wondering if the festool kapex and plunge saw with dust extractor system is really worth the cash? I have heard alot of guys like the stuff.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Seriously, do a search. It's been discussed here A LOT>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

At the very least, you could make a sweet fort:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

What's the difference between a Fein vac and the Festool's?


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Festool is very nice stuff and worth the money if it is a tool that you will use a lot. I have not used the plunge saw, but the mitre saw is very nice.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

na....its all marketing hype.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

No doubt in my mind. Be careful though as buying them can get out of hand. Me and Warner are a prime example. You will smile every time you use them though.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> No doubt in my mind. Be careful though as buying them can get out of hand. Me and Warner are a prime example. You will smile every time you use them though.


Hey if they make your day go smoother then it's worth every Penny! 

Keep in mind that you will be doing all the cutting from the time of purchase, festools are rarely shared!!!


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> At the very least, you could make a sweet fort:


Showoff......lol


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> What's the difference between a Fein vac and the Festool's?


One is a vac, the other is part of a system. Different filtration (microns), no flat top for carrying other tools, no onboard hose storage. Fein is fine if you have no intention of buying other Festool items, since you won't really benefit from the systems approach anyway.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

No its not, hacks just buy it so they look cool.:whistling


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> At the very least, you could make a sweet fort:


The cordless tools are also great for "borrowing" road signs :whistling


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> na....its all marketing hype.


I call bullsh!t on that. they hardly "market" compared to the big boys.

If any thing their sanders are hands down in my mind the absolute best electric sanders out there period.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Why does everyone mention the road signs?

Like no one else here has a road sign.

I have never physically removed them, I may have knocked some over with a combine though.


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Why does everyone mention the road signs?
> 
> Like no one else here has a road sign.
> 
> I have never physically removed them, I may have knocked some over with a combine though.


I am sure the judge will be sympathetic.....:laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Warner, I see you been shopping lol, is there a pullout bed somewhere in that garage? 

Is your wife aware of your festool fetish ?


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

Whats this thing about road signs? is it and inside joke or something?


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Warner nice systainers are they all full? Or is this the new shipment?

Way to go either way.:thumbup:

To the op I have hundreds no thousands of dollars worth of tools that 

don't get used all the time. They were needed at the time and factored 

into the project. Now if I need them they are there ready to go paid for. 

If you think you can swing the price give them a spin, if you don't like 

them you can always sell them at a reduced price. I would start with a 

track saw, if you don't like it PM me I will help you out. :whistling:w00t:

Good luck Chad.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Well here's the deal. Anyone who doesn't own Festool will never know and anyone who does will never admit if they think it wasn't worth it.:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If you see "This Old House" That Silva guy uses them so they must be good! <*_*> (*_*) {*_*} I forget his first name??Maybe Tony


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Tom Silva.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Bob Kovacs said:


> One is a vac, the other is part of a system. Different filtration (microns), no flat top for carrying other tools, no onboard hose storage. Fein is fine if you have no intention of buying other Festool items, since you won't really benefit from the systems approach anyway.



Yeah fein has a hepa vac also. The only reason I ask is I was thinking of buying festools plunge cut saw. But your right I don't want the whole system.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Why does everyone mention the road signs?
> 
> Like no one else here has a road sign.
> 
> I have never physically removed them, I may have knocked some over with a combine though.


atleast you should be able to put it up right:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is upside down for a reason, you can use your imagination.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It is upside down for a reason, you can use your imagination.


i figured you had a good reason just picking at ya with all them nice tools and upside down sign :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Well here's the deal. Anyone who doesn't own Festool will never know and anyone who does will never admit if they think it wasn't worth it.:laughing:


 
:thumbup:

Festool is more in to marketing then you think...look how well they paid off Warner and it sure sounds like BBC (or is it BCC??) was paid off as well. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paid off my ass. That is hard earned money sitting there.

It is a slippery slope though, since each additional tool fits into their system approach.

They really make no bastard tools, all of them are made to work with other parts of the system.

I don't think I have ever seen a commercial or any sort of mass advertisement from them.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a commercial or any sort of mass advertisement from them.


 
JLC and you is all they need baby. Look at the people you have converted around here..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You can lead a horse to water but, you can't make him drink.

I wouldn't have kept buying if they were rubbish.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am sure they are good...if they start catching on more and more, I think other companies will toe the line to meet them... kinda like waiting for Festool to prove to us that if you pay alot you get great tools...create a market like that b/c most people by tools with price being at the top of the list.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, they won't play the price game either. They won't lower their standards to compete with the china rubbish.

Kind of makes you warm and fuzzy. They have been around since 1929 as well, just here since about '95.


----------



## texastutt (Feb 24, 2009)

Every Festool I've bought has helped me make money... Now that's not to say other tools have not, but they are leaders in dust collection and some of their innovations are pretty ahead of the pack... 
How many of you bought an iPhone, then an iPhone 3gs, then and iPhone 4 and now an iPone 4gs (or what ever the latest electronic phone)? I'm not slamming iPhones, they are the leaders, android's catching up... among others.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't have an iphone...


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Paid off my ass. That is hard earned money sitting there.
> 
> It is a slippery slope though, since each additional tool fits into their system approach.
> 
> ...


 no me either ive never heard of festool till i found this site but im serously thinking about droppin the money on the skil saw


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My phone is 4 years old, very basic by todays standards and delivers exactly what I expect of it. It makes phone calls.

My line of thinking is very similar in my selection of tools. They need to be durable, accurate enough for the job at hand and inexpensive enough to replace if stolen or broken. S#!T happens.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> My phone is 4 years old, very basic by todays standards and delivers exactly what I expect of it. It makes phone calls.
> 
> My line of thinking is very similar in my selection of tools. They need to be durable, accurate enough for the job at hand and inexpensive enough to replace if stolen or broken. S#!T happens.


:laughing:

Yeah...my Makita rail saw is guarded like crazy and no joe schmo is allowed to even touch my bosch miter.... sick of watching morons toast blades, bind blades, attempt stupid unsupported cuts or just plain be hard on my tools.

"Can I make just one cut"
".....No.... if you really need it cut give me a minute and I will do it"
::nasty look::


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You can lead a horse to water but, you can't make him drink.


c'mon get it right Mr Green jeans..........

You can lead a horse to water 





but you can't saddle a duck..........


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> c'mon get it right Mr Green jeans..........
> 
> You can lead a horse to water
> 
> ...


What if it was a really small saddle, like for a cat or something?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> My phone is 4 years old, very basic by todays standards and delivers exactly what I expect of it. It makes phone calls.
> 
> My line of thinking is very similar in my selection of tools. They need to be durable, accurate enough for the job at hand and inexpensive enough to replace if stolen or broken. S#!T happens.


This was me too, until about six months ago. I went from just talk to the whole unlimited shebang and got the HTC Evo. This phone has changed the way I work and play. It literally replaced four devices. Phone, Palm3c, navigation, and digital camera. As far as the ruggedness, you got me there, but anymore I tend to leave it in the truck most of the time and just check on it at break and lunch. This has actually freed up more of my time as I am not being pestered with constant phone calls.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> "Can I make just one cut"


 I had a plumber ask me if he could use my Skil wormy to cut ABS pipe one time. I replied "It depends on whether you want to get yourself beaten to death with it after.":laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> This has actually freed up more of my time as I am not being pestered with constant phone calls.


 I've been on the same job for 3 1/2 years. My phone never rings anymore.:laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

And as for the Festool question, after using the track saw on one job, I am hooked. I am just looking for an excuse to buy one. The same guy also had the Kapex, but when I was there he had not cracked the seal on the box yet. This particular guy is truly the greatest tool junkie I have ever met. When he likes a tool, I know it is worth owning.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

loneframer said:


> My line of thinking is very similar in my selection of tools. They need to be durable, accurate enough for the job at hand and inexpensive enough to replace if stolen or broken. S#!T happens.


A: Very durable, more so then any tool I have owned.

B: They got the accuracy part.

C: I have heard many a tale where dumb thieves took every thing else. (they also know who has what tool and for how long). I have had one of their tools render itself unusable in the last 3 years.
It was their right angle sander, RAS 115. Sent on monday, back on thursday.

My C-12 is beat, it works as though I just bought it. I ran over a sander with my suburban, works like new as well. They are very durable tools.

I am not sure if the price makes people seem like they are delicate or what it is? 

I wouldn't pay all that money for a Bentley if the top was going to fall off every time I went over 70.

Don't forget the customer service. Real customer service.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> A: Very durable, more so then any tool I have owned.
> 
> B: They got the accuracy part.
> 
> ...


 Maybe after 25 years + of using " average" tools with favorable results, I just can't see going out of my way to retool my shop with 20K worth of tools that I already own, which have been doing a very good job of paying for themselves. I can honestly say that of all the tools I've owned, Ridgid has been the only line of tools that have disappointed me, mostly due to battery issues.

I don't doubt everything you say about the Festool line of tools. I do doubt their likelyhood to pay me back my investment in the next 25 years, at which point I'll be 70 and ready to put down the belt.

In short, Festool is not worth the money to me, because I already have an arsenal of professional quality tools at my disposal.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a guy try and use my kapex one lunch time a couple days ago. I left all my kit out which was a bad idea. I always make sure I unplug the tool from vac. Turn it off, lock the head, lock the slide and turn that fast fix blade change knob. He got as far as plugging it in and trying to force the head down when it was locked. He didn't figure it out but managed to bend the head lock pin in his attempt :furious::furious::furious:

But about the warranty with the festool gear. Today I had to call festool, wobble light and dewalt. 

Festool sent the bit out for my saw with no hassle at all. They didn't even ask how it bent. 

Dewalt were closed at the time they were meant to be open, I sat on hold for 10mins and then the guy couldn't even help me as they said their system was down :furious:

Wobblelight handle broke for no reason at all. I called them for the 3rd time since I have owned the lights and they again gave me hassle about the issue. Bulbs, not covered, handle not covered, case not covered etc etc I went ballistic on the phone and said i will make sure i tell everyone how crap your product and service is. after that they said that they will send me one  

The service side alone is a reason to buy the tools let alone the quality and design gone into them.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Don't forget the customer service. Real customer service.


That is why I will continue to pay for Hilti tools, I break something today, my rep will have a loaner to me tomorrow, and will pick up the broken tool at the same time, and deliver the repair/replacement to me when he picks up the loaner, almost no down time, the fact that he will also bring out an order of fasteners, blades, and bits is just an added bonus.

I don't work with wood, and would never have use for what Festool offers, but I do have an appreciation of quality and customer service, and I am willing to pay for it.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

texastutt said:


> Every Festool I've bought has helped me make money... Now that's not to say other tools have not, but they are leaders in dust collection and some of their innovations are pretty ahead of the pack...
> How many of you bought an iPhone, then an iPhone 3gs, then and iPhone 4 and now an iPone 4gs (or what ever the latest electronic phone)? I'm not slamming iPhones, they are the leaders, android's catching up... among others.


iPhone changed the way I do business, scheduling, appointments,etc this is my 2nd month and I don't know how I survived with out it! 

Oh and festool is a must for breaking down sheetgoods! I didn't have the vac set up! If I did there would be no dust from the cut!!


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I find Makita's quality, durability, accuracy, and service above and beyond most of the other companies, for the price. Warranties with no mail in cards or pro-rated junk, Factory Service Centers with knowledgeable staff, large line of tools that just work.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Maybe after 25 years + of using " average" tools with favorable results, I just can't see going out of my way to retool my shop with 20K worth of tools that I already own, which have been doing a very good job of paying for themselves. I can honestly say that of all the tools I've owned, Ridgid has been the only line of tools that have disappointed me, mostly due to battery issues.
> 
> I don't doubt everything you say about the Festool line of tools. I do doubt their likelyhood to pay me back my investment in the next 25 years, at which point I'll be 70 and ready to put down the belt.
> 
> In short, Festool is not worth the money to me, because I already have an arsenal of professional quality tools at my disposal.


At 70?!? Seriously, you'll have Geritol shots in your nail bags, showing them youngins how to carpenter the h*ll out of some wood.:wheelchair::laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> At the very least, you could make a sweet fort:


Are those the "weekend wheels" for your suburban by the other roll-up door?:jester:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Why does everyone mention the road signs?
> 
> Like no one else here has a road sign.
> 
> I have never physically removed them, I may have knocked some over with a combine though.


I have a buddy from Indiana...I swear people from there drove their combines to prom. Just like us New Mexicans are still fighting off the Indians.:laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you rip cabinet skins, or finished material with a $50 saw absolutely!!

but with the right system i can rip a $300 + cabinet skin in 20 sec face up and have factor straight edges or glue ready joints, if not Better with no ones help !! or rip a solid 1 3/4 cherry door like butter! straight as an arrow with no splinters,! i need more than favorable results , i need straight splinterfree cuts, fast , easy, and without anyones help on most jobs!!:thumbsup:

i off set the cost of some of these tools buy selling off all my dewalt crap thats been laying around, and at the end of the day......its a pleasure to go to work and use something thats not yellow or orange!!

Green is the color coolaide im drinking:whistling!
i see a kapex in the future!!:shutup:


----------



## Kyle E (Jan 28, 2011)

TBFGhost said:


> na....its all marketing hype.


Dewalt and alike in big box stores ismarketing hype.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't own nearly as much as Warner, but the ones I have are worth it to me. My vac and plunge cut saw are great. I want the kapex but not going to be a winter purchase. My favorite is the Rotex sanders. they are so well made and when removing saw marks after ripping, nothing clears them up as fast as the rotex does. I need to get the RO 90 next month. Carvex later this year. can't wait for a new jigsaw.

If you don't go overboard, you'll be just fine. 

It's a system but you don't have to have every piece of it to make it work. I wouldn't get a lot of use out of domino, so I haven't purchased one yet.


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> JLC and you is all they need baby. Look at the people you have converted around here..



Small time sponsorship, effective word of mouth generator.

Call it marketing hype the day you see the festool logo plastered all over at nascar.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if i remember Dan back in the day you were a bit of a naysayer too:thumbup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Tom, I've had Festool for the past 5 years or more. I won't buy everything they have but the tools I do have, I love them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh sorry my mistake:sad:...must have been some other handsome guy....hey Brian......


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i won a ct-26 at a raffle. i liked the vac and it worked well with the tools i had. i bought the ts-55 for a project and couldnt believe i didnt have one sooner. i picked up the jig saw along the way also, best jig saw i have ever used, and i really liked my old Bosch.

worth every penny. i am planning on getting a sander in the near future also. had the pleasure of using one for 5 min and thats all it took for me to see why its worth the $


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

this thread made it to Festool's FB page from warner's picture of systainers.


----------

